

Why's it easier to teach girls to code than teach ourselves to treat women well? - lizdenys
http://blog.lizdenys.com/2014/10/07/why-is-it-easier-to-teach-girls-to-code-than-to-teach-ourselves-to-treat-women-well/

======
